# First time builder supply list



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm kinda new to this but i wanted to know if this list is everything i need to get started or any direction on something better would be great

I'm growing 3 or 2 AK 47s

600 W MH HPS DIMMABLE ELECTRONIC BALLAST + SUPER BULB

3 x 3 x 7 Hydroponic Dark Grow Tent Garden Dome 

Hydroponic Grow System DWC Drip Combo Complete setup

MINI PH009 Pen Type pH Meter Digital Tester PH009

ADVANCED NUTRIENTS 4 oz BUNDLE 2 BIG BUD B 52 OVERDRIVE

New MTN Hydroponics 4" Inline Duct Tube Exhaust Fan Carbo

Hydroton 50 Liters - Expanded Clay Grow Rocks Hydroponics...


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

I was looking at the 90watt UFOs but it seems its not as good as the 600HPS


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

onmikesline said:
			
		

> I was looking at the 90watt UFOs but it seems its not as good as the 600HPS


 
i have 2 of them and them together is only enough to veg with in a 2x2 area. nowhere near what you need to grow decent buds but great for veg. i switched to T5s now though, flower under HPS


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

is this good?
hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/280812611208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3107wt_1161


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

i only buy aircooled hoods, i had one kinda like that when i first started and regreted buying it.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse-600-watt-HPS-Grow-Light.asp

thats a good beginner setup, choose Easy Cool 6 as your hood/reflector.

then get yourself a 6" centerfugal fan to cool the lamp


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

how hot does this stuff get, would it be worth it to just get this with 6 grow bulbs or 8?
hXXp://www.discount-hydro.com/products/C.A.P.-MaxLume-T5-High-Output-Fluorescent-Fixtures.html


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

dont get too hot at all but still need some sort of circulation and exhaust in a closed space.

i have a 2x2 8 bulb T5 system, i keep it maybe a inch or so above the plants, i would say if the plant actualy touch the bulb for awhile it would burn though.

youll still need hps for flowering


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

so a 3x3x7 space would be good with a 2x2 with 8 bulbs T5?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

youll need both imo. T5 for Veg, HPS for flower


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

dont they have a all in one system?

but dont HPS have veg and flower bulbs?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

they have Metal halide conversion bulbs for a hps system if you want to consider that a "veg" bulb, give out less lumens than the normal bulb in the process

and vegging under hps is a complete waste of electricy imo.

it can be done no problem, but eventually youll want to start plants when the others are finishing up and thats where the T5 would come in, and have 2 seperate spaces.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah all i want to do is grow like maybe 2 plants for my self. so i cant just use a T5 for everything right?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

you could but youll end up with fluffy,airy buds on more stretched out plants, compared to the dense good smoke youll get out of a HPS


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

youll want 3000 lumens per square foot when vegging, 5000 lumens per square foot in flower. and then you can use anything


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

can you link what i need for the size im doing


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 5, 2012)

a 600 watt digital ballast is what you need imo, it will come with a MH bulb for veg and HPS bulb to flower with, you will need ventalation= exhaust with passive intake.

Also you mentioned a PH tester, thats ok for soil but you will also need a TDS/PPM meter for hydro.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

ok great, thank you so much, so a Hydroponics 4" Inline Duct Tube Exhaust Fan works good for venting and just add some fans to right?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

You need a 600 watt electronic ballast, a hps bulb, either a mH bulb or t-5 for veg and a 6" inline fan(not a booster fan, check out Vortex fans), a pH pen, a ppm pen, nutes(I like GH3 part for hydro) and an oscillating fan. 

A mH will suffice for a full grow(I have used a mH for a complete grow bu later changed to a hps for flower) but most growers like using a hps when in flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2012)

onmikesline said:
			
		

> ok great, thank you so much, so a Hydroponics 4" Inline Duct Tube Exhaust Fan works good for venting and just add some fans to right?



No.  Go with a 6" centrifuge type exhaust fan.  

I'm with Puffin on the air cooled reflector.

Unfortunately, marijuana grows best with different spectrum lights for veg and bloom.  Vegging does best with blue spectrum lights--something in the 6500K (blue range and flowering does better with something in the 2500-3000K (red) range.  Many of us here use T5s to veg as opposed to metal halide.  I have found that I can use less watts of T5 light and still get tight bushy growth.  As far as flowering, the hands down best light is a HPS.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 5, 2012)

something like this? 
get 6 hXXp://www.greners.com/quantum-badboy-t5-grow-lamp-6500k.html


and this 

get 6 hXXp://www.greners.com/quantum-badboy-t5-grow-lamp-2900k.html



if this T5's say it can veg and the red ones can bloom, that means i dont need to go with HPS


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2012)

No, just because it says that you CAN do it doesn't mean that you should.  If you are serious about growing you NEED a HPS for flowering.  Anything else is going to cost you more in electricity and give you substantially less bud.  Do not scrimp on your lights--it directly affects your yield.  Besides, after you get the fixture, those T5s you linked would probably run you more than an HPS.  You can get a 400W HPS for around $150 total and a 600W for around $200 total if you shop around.

T5s are great for vegging.  HPS is great for flowering.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:

*if this T5's say it can veg and the red ones can bloom, that means i dont need to go with HPS*

They don't put out near enough to bloom a plant, work great for vegging though! You need a lot of "sun power" if you want good buds, you'll only get that from proper lighting.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 6, 2012)

ok, so i need 6 6500k T5's and a 400watt hps?


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 6, 2012)

this is what i have now for my list

2 x 4 x 7 Hydroponic Dark Grow Tent Garden Dome Cabinet
Virtual Sun 400W HPS MH Grow Light Hood Reflector Digital...
Hydroponic Grow System DWC Drip Combo Complete setup
T5 GROW LIGHT COMPLETE w T5HO BULBS 6  4 foot 6500k
pH °C ORP EC CF TDS PPM Monitor Water Meter Tester LED
Hydroton 50 Liters - Expanded Clay Grow Rocks Hydroponics...
New MTN Hydroponics 4" Inline Duct Tube Exhaust Fan Carbo...

total is $986. i was in the market for $1000 setup anyways and it seems thats how much it takes to get started the right way

can I stand up the T5's and hang the HPS? or just switch them out when its time.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 6, 2012)

You'll need a aircooledhood in that tent even with a 400watt. So you'll still need a exhaust fan on that list. 6" atleast. And not a booster fan

Also I have a 2x4 tent, you'll be underlit around the sides when using a 400


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 6, 2012)

so maybe a 3x3 will be better for that lighting?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 6, 2012)

somewhat, but at 3x3 i would be rocking a 600watt still


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

ok ill get a 600watt hps system with a 3x3 

do you think i can go with a TWO FOOT 8 LAMP T5HO? so it will fit or do i really need the 4 FOOT 6 LAMPs?


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

you have a 1000$ budget?
Amazon,htg supply,Ebay,craigslist.

I spent under 500 on everything including soil,seeds


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

In a ,3x3 your going to need 27k Lumens for veg.  My 4ft t5 8bulb is only 40k.

45k for flower.. A 400w would cover that area also. The 600 has more penetrating power though.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

this is the light http://www.ebay.com/itm/16070954688...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_11579wt_1137

heres my new list 
6 Inch X 16 Ft Flexible Ducting Tube w/ 2 Clamps 
6" INLINE CENTRIFUGAL 2670 RPM DUCT FAN BLOWER 450 CFM
Hydroponic Grow System DWC Drip Combo Complete setup
3 x 3 x 7 Hydroponic Dark Grow Tent Garden Dome Cabinet
New LCD Digital TDS Meter Tester Water Quality ppm Purity...
T5 GROW LIGHT COMPLETE w T5HO BULBS 2 4 6 8 lamp 24" 48" ...
Hydroton 50 Liters - Expanded Clay Grow Rocks Hydroponics...
Virtual Sun 600W HPS MH Grow Light Hood Reflector Magneti...
Virtual Sun 600W HPS MH Grow Light Hood Reflector Magneti...


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

so that means i need 4 foot 8 lamps? how can i fit that in a 3x3? can i stand it up on its side?


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

With that big of fan your going to want a speed controller.. Im having trouble keeping my tent warm enough (I forgot one)

Ever thought of DIY tent/hydro setup? Can save yourself a lot of $


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

do you have any place that sells a combo that works well?


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

one sec. Uploading pics of my setup in a sec. I have a 4x3x5 tent. Vegging with 2 4ft t5s.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

I just dont want to get the wrong stuff and end up spending more


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

i found this one hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/18078577057...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_864wt_1161


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow I like that tent. Fairly cheap too.

Here are some pics of how I veg, my tent, and my flower equipment.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

ill veg under the 10k Lumen t5 for about 2-3wks..

Then I swap to my 400w MH on 50%-75% untill I flip to 100% and flower under the HPS.. 

Im underlit so I toss the 432w t5 in on the sides..

With a 600w you would b fine.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

fyi onmikesline, they frown on live outside here on our forum :aok:

With tents I have found that you get what you pay for. I bought a cheap one from ebay and it has more light leaks then I care to mention, this one I use for veg because light leaks are not so much of an issue. I also bought a Secret Jardin from Greners.com when they had a big sale before Thanksgiving, and it has no light leaks at all, I use this for flowering because when in flowering you want zero light leaks.

If you want to save money make your own DWC buckets, they are a whole lot cheaper when you make them yourself. Plus I do not see the need of a drip system with a DWC with just a couple days of hand watering(if you need to) your roots will hit the nute solutions anyways.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah im sure some tents leak, can you remember the one that was leaking so i can stay away from it?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

here is one that is very similar 

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/48-x-48-x-78-4-x-4-Ft-100-Reflective-Mylar-Hydroponic-Indoor-Grow-Room-Tent-/230740102816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b92e8ea0


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

this is the one i was looking at Built-in Zippers and Velcro
www.ebay.com/itm/180785770570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_864wt_1161[/url]

4'11" x 4'11" x 6'6.75"


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

that one is great. but.... its a little short, might want to get one taller atleast 6-7' if your going to flower in it. imo

i love the ones that do not have the sleaves on the vent openings. with that style tent you can add the add on flanges. and that makes for much cleaner, easier setup.

the hole on top of the tent is a prefect place for you to set a fan on so it wont be in the tent itself, saving space.

i actually bought mine from that seller


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

you mean for the HPS air cooler tubing to go up on top?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

you need a centrifugal fan, not a inline booster. you can set them right on top

picture is a centrifugal fan, you would place that on top of the tent itself, and the ducting would connect from your lights to that, blowing the hot air out.

dont have my phone at moment so cant show my setup, it would explain a bit better by seeing


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

you think a Secret Jardin Dark Room Pro DR150 II Grow Tent will be better size? because i do have to hang up the T5's and i kinda want it to fit lol


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

IMO no, i dont like that style (sleeves). but this is your grow, your money. 

i would get the one you just posted on ebay but a taller one.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

onmikesline said:
			
		

> you think a Secret Jardin Dark Room Pro DR150 II Grow Tent will be better?




Yes... I have the DR Pro120 II and it is a real good tent. No light leaks anywhere, even the zippers do not allow light through


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> IMO no, i dont like that style. but this is your grow, your money.
> 
> i would get the one you just posted on ebay but a taller one.



i would but i cant find a taller one


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

they are all over... 
3x3
hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/36-x-36-x-78-3-x-3-Ft-100-Reflective-Mylar-Hydroponic-Indoor-Grow-Room-Tent-/320838526080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab3776480

4x4
hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/4x4x6-5ft-MYLAR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-BOX-ROOM-48x48x78-/280739968083?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415d67f453

if you get one without sleeves you can add these (picture), amkes everything so much better imo


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah that's perfect, thank you so much,

and for the centrifugal fan fan your showing in the picture, should i go with a 4'' or a 6?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

6" and a fan speed controller

4" seem louder for me, plus most ducting and lights are set for 6" and then you wont have to run any reducers


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

and the 6'' one has a 120v plug right?, sorry for all the dumb questions, i just want to make sure im doing everything right because it seems like you guys are experts


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking at speed controls but im not 100% sure which one to get


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

i just was helping a buddy get setup so its all fresh in my mind.. he couldnt afford it in the end though to be setup proper, has to wait for more cash


but yes its 120v normally

ill post a link to the controller next post


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

fan speed controller
hctp://www.ebay.com/itm/SPEEDSTER-Inline-Fan-Speed-Control-Controller-Variable-/120747328027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1d1a021b

the htgsupply text is not there on real thing, just a watermark


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

Im so happy that im finally doing this, its been years that i wanted to. i already have the seeds  i have 5 AK-47s and a bunch of others to


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's my new list, let me know what you think

4x4x6.5ft MYLAR HYDROPONIC GROW TENT BOX ROOM 48x48x78
Virtual Sun 600W HPS MH Grow Light Hood Reflector Magneti, Air cool
T5 GROW LIGHT COMPLETE w T5HO BULBS 8,4 FOOT
SPEEDSTER Inline Fan Speed Control Controller Variable
Hydroton 50 Liters - Expanded Clay Grow Rocks Hydroponics...
Fantech FG6XL 6" Duct 483 CFM Inline Centrifugal Fan
New LCD Digital TDS Meter Tester Water Quality ppm Purity...
Hydroponic Grow System DWC Drip Combo Complete setup
6 Inch X 16 Ft Flexible Ducting Tube w/ 2 Clamps Inline F...


anything to add? or remove...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

sounds good as long as your HPS bundle is the one with the aircooled reflector


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

you mean as long as it has a 6'' tube going inside to the other side right on the bulb
let me link you the listing and see if you can tell by it 200710269179


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

looks good but dont use the yo-yo light hangers that come with it. they suck

get some of these to replace them, or chains work good too

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/4-GROW-LIGHT-ROPE-RATCHET-REFLECTOR-HANGERS-1-8-2-pr-Heavy-Duty-Grip-Sun-Pro-/160719929176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256ba77f58


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

also if you got the tent without the sleeves, make sure you add atleast one set of 6" flanges if they dont include them


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

for the top right?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

yes. should be a 6" opening there (on the 4x4). then you connect the ducting perfectly with no leaks, you could go without i guess and hook right to fan but its up to you. no chance of leaks with it


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

its looking to be $1077 for everything, ill get my money back lol, how much can one plant make BTW


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

wow that much? i put together a cart for my buddy came up to $430.28 without a t5 system. 

it must be the hydro system adding to it.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Puffin, want to post a link to that "cart"? Haha. Gearing up for this outdoor season, but my urge to put an indoor grow together is growing.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

That seems a bit steep for that list, I'll look around if you already haven't placed the order... I post from my phone and Just got to a pc for the first time in ever!, Finally easy postings/linking.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

i didnt order just yet, i was looking for better pricing but it seems i cant find anything for cheaper


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

One sec.. let me link everything together, go smoke a doobie and come back in 10 min lol.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

i wish i can share my ebay list  let me get all the pricing's i have

4x4x6.5ft MYLAR HYDROPONIC GROW TENT BOX ROOM 48x48x78
sale4youaplus | 676 | 99.8% 
Quantity: 97
--
$115.00



4 GROW LIGHT ROPE RATCHET REFLECTOR HANGERS 1/8" 2 pr He...
htgsupply | 44045 | 99.9% 
Quantity: 987
--
$25.94



Virtual Sun 600W HPS MH Grow Light Hood Reflector Magneti...
virtual_sun | 307 | 99.7%
Quantity: 20
--
$239.99


Hydroponic Grow System DWC Drip Combo Complete setup
billysbigbuys | 280 | 100.0%
Plant Site: 3 with start kit
Quantity: 39
--
$119.00


10 L HYDROTON EXPANDED CLAY ROCK GROW MEDIUM HYDROPONIC
pokerpro725 | 5628 | 99.9% 
Quantity: 45
--
$19.72


New LCD Digital TDS Meter Tester Water Quality ppm Purity...
westernpowers | 16393 | 99.5% 
Quantity: 49
--
$11.95


Fantech FG6XL 6" Duct 483 CFM Inline Centrifugal Fan
electriconlinesupplies26 | 7751 | 99.4%



T5 GROW LIGHT COMPLETE w T5HO BULBS 2 4 6 8 lamp 24" 48" ...
htgsupply | 44045 | 99.9% 
SIZE and # of LAMPS: FOUR FOOT 8 LAMP T5HO F54 4*8 ALUMISUN
LAMP/BULB TYPE: GROW SPECTRUM 6500K
Quantity: 1000
--


SPEEDSTER Inline Fan Speed Control Controller Variable
htgsupply | 44045 | 99.9% 
Quantity: 709
--
$24.34


6" VENTS Flange + Coupler for Hydroponics Grow Tent Exhau...
htgsupply | 44045 | 99.9% 
Quantity: 856
--
$8.50


6 Inch X 16 Ft Flexible Ducting Tube w/ 2 Clamps Inline F...
apluschoice | 54191 | 99.5% 
0	
$22.90


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

How many plants total are you doing?


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

i say no more then 4 maybe 5 max


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope that's not your zip code  in the postings :/, I'd jus edit the post out if it is lol.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

lol where


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

1. hXXp://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-EMSYST-Emilys-Garden-System/dp/B000053F9E/ref=sr_1_4?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1328671011&sr=1-4   


(I've never ran the system personally, but heard great things about it, Even though it does have a smaller resovoir.)

hXXp://www.amazon.com/Wholesaledirect-6-inch-Centrifugal-Hydroponic-Exhaust/dp/B004YXDQZU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328671143&sr=8-2

You can bundle the ducting/controller also...


t5 hXXp://www.amazon.com/Sun-Blaze-T5-48-6500deg/dp/B000AXTNCS/ref=sr_1_32?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1328671514&sr=1-32

Hydroton (but i think the hydro comes with it) hXXp://www.amazon.com/Viastone-Expanded-Clay-Rocks-10-Liter/dp/B001H3EQ40/ref=sr_1_5?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1328671620&sr=1-5


Light - Still air coolable. hXXp://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-hydroponic-Dimmable-Hydrofarm/dp/B005HB3L6W/ref=sr_1_6?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1328671729&sr=1-6


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah that will help save alot of money


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 7, 2012)

I edited it a cpl times to add the hydroton and T5 setup, Not really sure how much itll save you but its a start in the savings... 
I'm going ot edit once more and add a light also.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

the fan you picked is a bit spendy, i found one $89 -6"435cfm

your ducting is a little much also, you think youll need 16'?

t5 system shoulb be no more than $150 imo


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

SPEEDSTER Inline Fan Speed Control Controller Variable

Condition:
New
Quantity: 
US $24.34 
Standard (2-6 business days)
UPS Ground
FREE 
Remove | Save for later 
From 
Member id sale4youaplus ( Feedback Score Of 676) 




4x4x6.5ft MYLAR HYDROPONIC GROW TENT BOX ROOM 48x48x78
Condition:
New
Quantity: 
US $115.00 
Standard (3-7 business days)
UPS Ground
FREE 
Remove | Save for later 
From 
Member id i_grow_hydro ( Feedback Score Of 76) 



Oracle Centrifugal Inline Fan, 6" Inch Duct Exhaust Booster Blower High CFM
Condition:
New
Quantity: 
US $80.95 
Standard (2-6 business days)
UPS Ground
FREE 
Remove | Save for later 
From 
Member id maxtoolsales ( Feedback Score Of 101251) 



Virtual Sun 600W HPS MH Grow Light Hood Reflector Magnetic Ballast Kit 600 Watt
Condition:
New
Quantity: 
US $239.99 
Standard (2-6 business days)
Standard Shipping 
FREE 
Remove | Save for later 



Subtotal (4 items):


US $460.28 

Shipping to XXXXX:
FREE 


Total:
US $460.28

just add your hydrosystem, ducting, flanges. i also didnt include a T5 system for him.

didnt add ducting either, can get locally

didnt shop around for lights, just had what you had included on yours


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 7, 2012)

I found this, not bad?

hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002TJKS8Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A1TQQ4ZHI2444B


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry im not on a PC no more. Or id throw morr help in.. you can usually bundle everything and save


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 8, 2012)

Update


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 8, 2012)

HydroFarm FLT48 Commercial System Grow Light Fixture$197.89
Wholesaledirect 6-inch 440 CFM Air Duct Inline Centrifugal Hydroponic Exhaust$72.28
4x4x6.5ft MYLAR HYDROPONIC GROW TENT BOX ROOM 48x48x78$115.00
4 GROW LIGHT ROPE RATCHET REFLECTOR HANGERS 1/8" 2 pr He...$25.94
Virtual Sun 600W HPS MH Grow Light Hood Reflector Magneti...$239.99
Hydroponic Grow System DWC Drip Combo Complete setup$119.00
10 L HYDROTON EXPANDED CLAY ROCK GROW MEDIUM HYDROPONIC$19.72
New LCD Digital TDS Meter Tester Water Quality ppm Purity...$11.95
SPEEDSTER Inline Fan Speed Control Controller Variable$24.34
6" VENTS Flange + Coupler for Hydroponics Grow Tent Exhau...$8.50
A068/4 Semi-Rigid Flexible Aluminum Duct (6"" x 8-ft) $10.13
Total $880.66


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2012)

Could you give me a link to your hydro system?  Also your TDS meter--I don't think I have ever seen one that inexpensive.

I would also recommend insulated ducting.  Is 8' of ducting enough?  

I don't see a pH meter listed.  If you are running hydro, a pH meter is a MUST, IMO.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 9, 2012)

this is the item number 160565454171 and 29061518634


Im sure ill get a PH meter soon

and im only ducting just the HPS for right now till i get an idea on how everything plays out at first,, i can always add computer fans with carbon filters 

Ill have a house floor fan in there when they get bigger

Im still pricing out things right now and i found a local hydro shop to so ill be doing most of my parts with cash, i dont trust buying this stuff online


----------



## oregonduck76 (Feb 9, 2012)

t5 veg, hps flower, air cooled hoods


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 9, 2012)

^ im already ready because of PuffinNugs and bubba902 did some awesome help for me


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 11, 2012)

i think im going with a 3x3 tent and plus i think im over doing it with lighting


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 11, 2012)

a 3x3 will do great with a 400w hps//mh.

You're welcome for the help, this is what we do lol.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2012)

> and im only ducting just the HPS for right now till i get an idea on how everything plays out at first,, i can always add computer fans with carbon filters
> 
> Ill have a house floor fan in there when they get bigger




computer fans will not work

put the house fan in there in the beginning, this helps with strengthening the stems and limbs, also with insects.

Also my want to get a 4' long tent, since many t-5's are 4' long, unless you buy 2' t-5's.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 12, 2012)

I just ordered the Quantum BadBoy T5 Fixture 4' 8-lamp  cant wait, it seems like its getting alot of good reviews from the pros


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 12, 2012)

Your going to be more than happy with it.


----------



## onmikesline (Feb 12, 2012)

and i made sure it comes with the Quantum BadBoy T5 bulbs


----------



## onmikesline (Mar 4, 2012)

just wanted to update you guys, i have everything and i'm scared to do it now  All the stuff i read on the news got me worried


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 4, 2012)

Be somethin yual need to do when yual finaly walk to cliffs edge be either jump and swim or walk away and say nope cant do it pick the trail yual knows yu want to walk and walk it. Thing is if yual dont walk the trails yu wish to walk yu walk the one yur feet be dustin in wonderin to the what ifs. Just jump and swim pilgrem and may i suggest ifin yur affraid cause the news and the troubles then do what yu do on yur trail quite like and dont snap any twigs long the way and yual wont worry to much. Good luck the trail yual chose pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

As long as you tell no one and pay your bills you should be under the radar.

But there again I have known people that just cannot be growers because of their high anxiety levels


----------



## Markers (Mar 4, 2012)

Just tell no one. It kills me but I havn't told anyone. I'd love to show a couple of my friends but I don't. When my wife shares with her friends she say's she got it from an old school mate she hasn't seen in years.  lol she hadn't been ta school since the 70's.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 4, 2012)

Yual ready pilgrem so jump water be fine just keep yur dangley away from snappers.

BWD


----------



## onmikesline (Mar 4, 2012)

well i did get everything online and do you think they track it?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 4, 2012)

It's your hide and I can easily say not to worry because of that fact, but I truly wouldn't worry about them tracking your purchases.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

Even if they did track it, once they were found out to be giving information to leo, I doubt they would be in business very long.


----------



## onmikesline (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah maybe your right. so it comes down to the smell.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

Carbon filter they work great. And keep a negative air pressure in your room so no smell escapes.


----------

